# What age to start babywearing?



## cfairy (May 17, 2008)

I'm pregnant due in early August, and was interested in babywearing. This will be my 4th child. I attempted to use a moby wrap with my 3rd who is now 11 months old, but she didn't take to it very well. I started using the wrap when she was about 3 months old. They are still sleeping a lot at that age and I didn't see the point of wearing her when she was already sleeping, and when she was awake she didn't seem to want to be in the wrap. So, should you start with a newborn and just wear them all the time or can you start when they are a little bit older?









I would love to have all the benefits of babywearing, and I want to make sure we get it right this time!


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

Definitely newborn! And the Moby will be great for that!


----------



## cotopaxi (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh definitely newborn - in general. But, it depends on temperment.

Mine did NOT sleep on her own for the first 4 months for more than about 15 minutes a time usually, so the point of wearing her while she was sleeping was obvious for us. Also, she preferred being worn while awake too. She didn't mind being held or played with, but didn't want to be just left to play alone on a mat, so if I wanted to get anything done, I had to wear her. Sounds like your 3rd was totally totally different than my baby. If you have a baby who just doesn't want to be worn, and who naps well in the crib, then I suppose there's no need to force it.

You can start later too. If your LO didn't like being wrapped, she might have liked a different carrier or carry. Sometimes it just takes a little experimenting. Also 3-4 months is a hard age I think because they're old enough that they want to be upright and seeing what's going on and not too restricted, yet they don't hold themselves up well enough for most hip carries, and a lot of moms are scared to try a back carry yet.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

DS3 was just two hours old the first time DH wore him in a sling.







DS1 and DS2 were days old when we started wearing them. I like pouch slings and/or wraps for very tiny babies.


----------



## marie1080 (Aug 5, 2006)

Newborn for sure


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Another vote for newborn! I had Baby Girl on my back in the mei tai when she was just one day old. If you google "Kozy mei tai" you'll find the Kozy site. Kelley has very easy to follow instructions on how to wear a newborn in a mei tai.

There is also another parenting board that is dedicated specifically to babywearing. PM me if you want the link. I'm over there as well.


----------



## .:Melissa:. (May 14, 2008)

I'm with everyone else on the "newborn" response! Granted, I've only been doing this for 3 months, but DS really enjoys most of what we've tried. Right when he came home from the hospital we tried him out in a pouch sling, then a little later in a mei tai (front carry). Now we're using the Moby wrap more, which I know you have tried. There are a lot more carries than the ones in the booklet that it comes with. (If you haven't seen it, here are some instruction links to different wrap carries.) Maybe there's a different carry that would work better for you?
Good luck!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

My dd was about 30 minutes old. my ds 2 was a few days old but in the nicu,which they thought was way cool. they had never had a bw mama before.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

Another newborn vote.

Next baby, I'll be taking the wrap to the hospital with me.

I found it most useful for situations like going to the grocery store. I think it would be even more helpful with older kids to watch too. Having the baby tied to you means you can chase older ones.


----------



## physioteacher (Jan 10, 2007)

I vote for newborn as well. I was wearing DS in a sling when he was 3 days old. I also wrapped him up in a Moby within the first week. So snuggly!


----------



## naturemama1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh yes, you can definitely get started from birth!







I'm loving the newborn rucksack these days, where the whole baby is tucked up inside the pouch. She makes such a cute little bundle back there!

Your Moby will be perfect.







If you get a later start, you can also see if your baby likes a ring sling or a woven wrap better than the Moby once she's a bit bigger. I wouldn't worry about missing a window during these early months; just focus on what works best at the time and what you both enjoy. With all of my babies, I've spent tons of time holding my newborns in-arms, napping with them, etc. Getting plenty of skin-to-skin cuddling and rest is good for mama, too.


----------



## ashleyb87 (Oct 24, 2007)

I started wearing my son in his first week but my sling was too big. I kept trying it after I shrunk it for a few minutes everyday. I got him to take to it. I bought a sleepy wrap and started him in it just before 5 weeks and he loves it! He sleeps but doesn't in a stroller or carseat--he screams! I love having my hands free beause he doesn't ever want to be put down! I say totally start from birth! I'm going to start my sw next time the day we get home!


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

I start wearing mine about 6 hours after birth LOL. Thats about when Im ready to get up and do something (yeah, I cant lay in bed very long)


----------



## avnlavnlavnl (May 23, 2008)

I was too afraid at first, so I ended up waiting almost a month before I tried my hotsling. Next time I would bring it to the hospital! Not only does it free up your hands, but with my DD it calms her down and puts her to sleep (and it's sometimes the _only_ way she'll sleep). She loves it in there!

Plus it's nice if you don't want people to touch the baby.


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avnlavnlavnl* 
Plus it's nice if you don't want people to touch the baby.

Yes, it helps a lot! Some people still try though! But it's quicker to bob and weave with baby attached!


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

The first time you get out of bed. With my first I waited, and it never really worked. With the other 2 I started a birth, wearing them any time I went to the store or on a walk, of if they were fussy and I was occupied with another child. Anytime you would normally hold the baby, think of your wrap as another pair of arms. DS1 always slept much better when I wore him, and I could interact with big sis at the same time!


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

I wore from birth, but found wraps were too strechy for my heavy babies. I made one out of regular cotton gauze and feel in love with it. I'd wear her while I dug in the garden, walder or cared for the other children without any problems.

ring slings are my fav. though, if you want to put then down w/o waking.


----------



## FelixMom (Aug 28, 2006)

I now have 3 kids to chase after, so I love having my hands free! Definitely start as early as you can after the birth. Gives your wrists a break, and baby can be close to mama to hear her heartbeat and smell her scent. That's reassuring after arriving earthside.

My DS2 has been worn daily on my back since he was 3 weeks old. I love that feeling when they nap on you.

Good luck with #4!


----------



## bluegrassgirl (May 8, 2007)

I started carrying both of my kids in slings when they were days old! They loved it and it calmed them down quite a bit. I especially liked the New Native Baby sling when my girls were newborns, because it was easy to use and kept the newborn in the sling snug, so I could have both my hands free to push my wheelchair.

Jessie
(single mommy to Angela, 3 years and Emma, our angel in heaven







)














:














:







:







::sel ectivevax:







:


----------

